# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  بديتكـ على نفسي ¸.-»©.

## زهور الامل

.
.



×?°حين :: تحب ::×?°
فانك لا تتوقع أبدا 
صدور حكم :: الإبعاد ::
أو حتى الغياب بـ من هم الأقرب لـ نفسك .. والسبب .. أنك
تعيش أو تتعايش مع فكرة إستحالة 
أختفاء أو ضياع من تحبهم!!


~*¤ô§ô¤*~( نصيحة )~*¤ô§ô¤*~
توقع حدوث أي شيء بأناسٌٍ أثمن من حياتك بكثير
فـ استعد لمرارة التحدي الجديد.







×?°حين ( تكره)×?°
فأنك على إستعداد لـ إيذاء الجميع
في سبيل (أنتقامك) .. ونيـل شهوة الأنتصار
بمن تكره!
ولكن بعد زوال حلاوة الإنتصار
الممزوج بأخلاق ( الأعداء)
هل ( سيرتاح ضميرك) هل بالفعل تجد رضى النفس
الحقيقي !!

~*¤ô§ô¤*~( نصيحة)~*¤ô§ô¤*~
قبل أن تضع إجابة تذكر قوله تعالى ( وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ )
فـ قلبك مـُبتلى ( بمرض الحقد والانتقام)
فـ هل ترضى أن ( تموت وتقابل وجهه الكريم وانت مـُصاب بذلك المرض)؟؟؟






×?°حين ( تـُجرح)×?°
من أقرب الناس لديك ، فأنك تفضل الموت على الحياة!
كـ فكرة أوليه والسبب تعلقك بمن تحب لدرجـة كبيرة
ولكن هل بالفعل 
هناك من يستحق أن نموت أو حتى 
نتهشم على هوامش الحياه لأجله!

~*¤ô§ô¤*~(نصيحة)~*¤ô§ô¤*~
أستخدم لغة :: قديمـة جدا مـُعتقة بتجربة من سبقونا::
من باعنا برخيص :: بتراب بعناه::
كـ حل مـُرضي لـ كبرياءك الجريح 
و كإسكات للغة الرد بالمثل





×?°حين (تغـير)×?°

فإن حديثك مع نفسك سـ يكثر
وسـ يكون هناك صراع نفسي مؤلم مع ( التحديات والتنازلات)
الي ستتكاثر في ( إستنتاجاتك)


~*¤ô§ô¤*~(نصيحة)~*¤ô§ô¤*~

إيـــاك إياك ( ومس الكرامة أو خدشها)
فـ أول خطوات ( الإهانة)
تنازلك عن كرامتك 
فـ لتكن غيرتك ( غبطة) وحب تجديد دون إيذاء مبرح!







أخيرا
للنقاء والعطاء وجه أخر 
:: في منتديات شبكة الناصره الثقافيه ::
فـ لا تبخلوا علينا بـ نقاء عاطءكمـ
تقبلووو احترامي وتقديري 
غـفران 
منقووول

----------


## قصييمييه.

يسلـــــــــــــــمو غفرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااان


موووضوووووع اكـــــــــــــــثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع....


ننتظـــــــــر جديــــــدك


دمـــ ت ـــــــي بوووووووووووود...

----------


## فرح

أستخدم لغة :: قديمـة جدا مـُعتقة بتجربة من سبقونا::
من باعنا برخيص :: بتراب بعناه::
كـ حل مـُرضي لـ كبرياءك الجريح 
و كإسكات للغة الرد بالمثل
_يسلمووو غـــــفوووره يعطيك العافيه_ 
_بجد طرح جميل جدا_ 
_لاعدمنا جديدك_

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> ×?°حين :: تحب ::×?°
> فانك لا تتوقع أبدا 
> صدور حكم :: الإبعاد ::
> أو حتى الغياب بـ من هم الأقرب لـ نفسك .. والسبب .. أنك
> تعيش أو تتعايش مع فكرة إستحالة 
> أختفاء أو ضياع من تحبهم!! 
> 
> ~*¤ô§ô¤*~( نصيحة )~*¤ô§ô¤*~
> توقع حدوث أي شيء بأناسٌٍ أثمن من حياتك بكثير
> فـ استعد لمرارة التحدي الجديد.



صدقت يا رسول الله *"*صلي الله عليك وآلك الطاهرين*"* حين قلت إذا أحببت فأحبب هونا ما وإذا كرهت فاكره هونا ما كلماتك نور وكنوز ولكن من يعي*؟* ومن ينفذ*؟*
*نحن لا نعرف الوسطيه في أمرنا علينا أن نتعلم من أهل بيت النبوة* 
*غاليتي غفران طرح جميل واختيار موفق لك كل الشكر* 
*وننتظرك في كل جديد*

----------


## ام باسم

كتاباتك رائعه تعزف على اوتار القلوب 
من القلب الى القلب
شكرا لك

----------


## وعود

*مشكورة على الطرح المميز غفران ..*

----------


## عماد علي

حين :: تحب 
على قولة الشاعر إذا حبيت حط حدود 

×?°حين ( تكره)×?°
الله يبعد قلوبنا عن الكره والحقد...

×?°حين ( تـُجرح)×?°
مثل ما قلتي خيتو من باعنا برخيص :: بتراب بعناه::
بس والله يحتاج لها قلب قوي...

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وتسلم الايادي...

----------

